# Flutter noise/Deep noise while idle



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Turbo flutter. The compressor wheel on the turbocharger "chops" at the air as it spins, and you sometimes get a little bit of fluttering noise that comes back out of the intake when it does this.


----------



## treppax17 (12 mo ago)

Barry Allen said:


> Turbo flutter. The compressor wheel on the turbocharger "chops" at the air as it spins, and you sometimes get a little bit of fluttering noise that comes back out of the intake when it does this.


Thanks. I’ve had it 70k miles and have never heard that squeaking like fluttery noise before


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

treppax17 said:


> My 18 Cruze has been making a few odd noises recently.
> First, while accelerating especially on an incline, there is a higher pitch fluttering noise going on. Hard to explain but only while accelerating
> Second, while my car is idling there is a deep throaty noise going on and I can’t explain that one very well.
> Just wondering if anyone can help with what could be possible issues.


It's the PVC system. I know what you are talking about. It even causes a drone at idle. It comes and goes. Plug the PVC system just for a test drive and see if the noises disappear. You may even have two separate things happening so Diagnose one thing at a time.


----------

